# Anyone had trouble with NOVA G3 chuck adapter



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Yesterday I was over at my friends house. He was showing me his recent purchase of a NOVA G3 chuck installed on his NOVA DVP XP lathe.

He was trying to true up the end of a cylinder secured in the 50mm jaws. The cylinder was about 2in dia x 10in long.

The cylinder stated to vibrate so he turned off the lathe to investigate.

We were both surprised that the chuck had come loose from the headstock adapter.

Has this happened to anyone else.

The adapter has a locking screw into the headstock, but no locking screw for the chuck to the adapter. We can a tapped hole, but this was positioned on the thread. My friend did not want to risk damaging the thread.

We went out and bought some Loctite to secure the adapter and chuck.

Interested in any other experiences.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

There should be a set screw for securing the chuck to the adapter. There is a small hole in the outside (body) of the chuck that the allen wrench goes through; the treaded part for the set screw is in the interior section. 

It still should not come loose unless he was turning in reverse.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> There should be a set screw for securing the chuck to the adapter. There is a small hole in the outside (body) of the chuck that the allen wrench goes through; the treaded part for the set screw is in the interior section.
> 
> It still should not come loose unless he was turning in reverse.


The lathe was revolving in the normal direction. This is why we were so puzzled that the chuck came loose from the adapter. My friend was not exerting a lot of effort and only truing up the end and removing 1/4in dia x 1/8in long nib.

We can see a tapped hole, but this does not align with a groove or flat spot, only with a thread. I would not want to tighten a lock screw onto a thread.

I have to say this was my first time looking at a NOVA G3 chuck, and I much prefer my Oneway Talon chuck.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> The lathe was revolving in the normal direction. This is why we were so puzzled that the chuck came loose from the adapter. My friend was not exerting a lot of effort and only truing up the end and removing 1/4in dia x 1/8in long nib.
> 
> We can see a tapped hole, but this does not align with a groove or flat spot, only with a thread. I would not want to tighten a lock screw onto a thread.
> 
> I have to say this was my first time looking at a NOVA G3 chuck, and I much prefer my Oneway Talon chuck.



It comes with a small piece of leather to put between the set screw and the threads if you can get it in there, I couldn't so I just tightened the set screw down. I'll never remove the adapter anyway. I have a Super Nova2 and bought the G3 so I wouldn't be changing jaws to often. I am disappointed with it, nothing wrong but I don't like it.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I never remove my adapters either and have never had one come loose. 
His adapter should be an L adapter. They do make left hand adapters but I can not imagine why anyone would sell him one.
The attached picture shows a WC made L adapter an a Nova L adapter (Nova is on the right). If the L is not standing up as on the left then it is not a Nova adapter. If it is not an L then it may not be right hand threaded.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> I never remove my adapters either and have never had one come loose.
> His adapter should be an L adapter. They do make left hand adapters but I can not imagine why anyone would sell him one.
> The attached picture shows a WC made L adapter an a Nova L adapter (Nova is on the right). If the L is not standing up as on the left then it is not a Nova adapter. If it is not an L then it may not be right hand threaded.


Thanks for the picture, the adapter looks just like the one on the right in the picture I noted the rounded corners and the machining of the lower section of the threads.

I did see an "L" stamped in the collar, I was wondering if this had any specific meaning.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> I did see an "L" stamped in the collar, I was wondering if this had any specific meaning.


The L only means 1-1/4 X 8 right hand threaded. They have about 20+ inserts with different letters for different threads.

Yep, the Nova would have the corners rounded and also come in a small red Teknatool box, not a bag.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I had this happen when I first got my G3. I thought I just hadn't tightened it well enough. I gave it a bit more tightening, screwed down the set screw and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. My friend may be jinxed. Today the screw which holds the locking plate for the banjo came loose. :blink:


----------

